# Wassereintritt durch geschlitzte hülse im sitzrohr !?



## Frank22 (5. Juli 2004)

hallo,
das problem mit den knarzgeräuschen im bereich der hülse im sitzrohr habe ich mittlerweile durch schmieren / fetten wegbekommen an meinem faunus lsd.
nun aber zu dem eigentlichen problem der hülsenlostruktion. durch den durchgängigen schlitz der hülse im sitzrohr läuft der rahmen bei regenwetter voll mit wasser und das finde ich von der konstruktion mehr als unglücklich. ich will ja kein aquarium durch dei gegend fahren und die lager habens wohl auch lieber tocken.
wie kann man dieses problem lösen? Wieso überhaupt die Hülsenkonstruktion bei dem faunus lsd? Könnte man sie ausbauen und eine 31,6 er Sattelstütze einbauen, wenn ja...ist es erforderlich das sitzrohr auszureiben ? 
Ich denke ich bin ja nicht der einzige der das problem mit dem wasser hat. und will auch nicht nach jeder regenfahrt, die sattelstütze rausnehmen und den bock auf den kopf stellen um das wasser rauszukriegen. 

gruß frank


----------



## carloz (5. Juli 2004)

Na, da gips auch ne Lösung für.
Siehe Anhang !

 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (5. Juli 2004)

hi frank 22

ich denke mit dem problem wirst du leben müssen - kein rahmen ist absolut wasserdicht - und wer sein rad (auch bergwerk ) liebt der stellt es mit sicherheit nach ner regenfahrt auf den kopf  


ach so - das mit der hülse für 27.2 ist aus logistischen gründen vor ca. nem dreiviertel jahr eingeführt worden - klar kannste ne dickere reinmachen & ausreiben ist kein fehler !


----------



## chris84 (5. Juli 2004)

natürlich gibts da ne Lösung für, ihr einfallslosen knaben!   
den Spalt einfach schön mit dickem Fett (vorzugsweise z.B. Hahnenfett, wasserfest verwenden) verfüllen, und schon ists dicht! 

Ab und an auf den Kopf stellen ist aber unumgänglich, hatte ich auch bei meinem alten mercury mit großer Stütze und Fett. Kondenswasser z.B...   

Die Lösung mit dem Hahn is aber auch nicht schlecht     habsch zuerst gar net erkannt  
Das Spart dann sogar die Trinkflasche.... sozusagen im Rahmen integriert. An den Hahn nen schlauch vom Camelbag, und schon kanns losgehen. Wenn man den Hahn an der tiefsten Stelle anbringt, kann man das Dicke unterrohr auch noch als Speicher nutzen. da müsste der ein oder andere Liter reingehen 
 
MFG
Chris


----------



## tomcon (5. Juli 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da gips auch ne Lösung für.
> Siehe Anhang !
> 
> 
> ...



...geile Kostruktion...  ...endlich mal jemand mit Humor hier in den Foren.


----------



## Fettkloß (5. Juli 2004)

ahha - hanenfett also ?? was is mit bieberfett ????!!! geht das auch ?

obwohl - an nen hahn würd ich eher rankommen um ihm das fett abzupumpen   


heheheh - mann kann auch noch andere sachen machen ums abzudichten - aber feuchtigkeit kommt irgendwie immer rein - und was isses schon fürn aufwand die klemme zu lösen und die stütze raus zu ziehen


----------



## rsu (5. Juli 2004)

Du kannst die Reduzierhülse ja leicht versetzt im Sitzrohr anbringen, dann läuft das Wasser samt Modder nicht gleich durch. Dann am besten noch ordentlich Fett zw Rahmen und Hülse. Nicht zw Stütze und Hülse, da Du eh nur am Abwischen bist weil sich da nur Dreck sammelt und die Stütze ziemlich verkratzt. Zusätzlich kannste den Schlitz hinten ja noch mit Klebeband abkleben wenn es Dein Ästetikempfinden zulässt.


----------



## Rabatz (6. Juli 2004)

grüss Euch,
mir scheint weniger der wassereintritt oben, als der mangelnde wasseraustritt unten das problem zu sein. darum ist ein kleines loch im tretlagergehäuse pflicht (und ein ausgeriebenes sitzrohr sowieso!).
gruss


----------



## Frank22 (6. Juli 2004)

Rabatz schrieb:
			
		

> grüss Euch,
> mir scheint weniger der wassereintritt oben, als der mangelnde wasseraustritt unten das problem zu sein. darum ist ein kleines loch im tretlagergehäuse pflicht (und ein ausgeriebenes sitzrohr sowieso!).
> gruss



hallo,
so sehe ich das auch mit einem kleinem loch am tretlagergehäuse, aber das fehlt im gegensatz zu den kettenstreben wo kleine löcher vorhanden sind. 

gruß frank


----------



## pedale3 (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ebenfalls Regenwasser im LSD, ein fetter Schauer reichte für ein schnappsglas.

von BW habe ich das statement bekommen:
- ein 4'er Drenage-Loch mittig von unten in das tretlagergehäuse bohren ist OK, Garantie bliebe erhalten.

Ein loch habe ich bis heute nicht in den Rahmen gebort, habe skrupel,
nachdem ich das Tretlager letztens ausgebaut hatte, war das aber nach anderthalb jahren noch völlig OK, kein Rost.

Demnächst wird der Bohren aber bohren!

Frank.


----------

